# gravely problem



## delbert (Jun 26, 2011)

i have a 1976 gravely 812 with a 12hp kohler engine. as i was mowing today it lost power quickly then stopped running. it has spark but does not fire. when it does fire it seems to backfire out the exhaust. does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Does it have compression? Sounds like it lost timing.


----------



## delbert (Jun 26, 2011)

it seems to have compression. of course i dont have a compression guage. i was told it sounds like the flywheel key. but i didnt hit anything although i was mowing very high thick grass. how do i check the timing? i didnt reallize a single piston engine could lose timing ( im not being smart. i really didnt know as i have no idea what im doing.)


----------



## delbert (Jun 26, 2011)

it turned out to be a head gasket. but found the cylander wall to be scored badly. althoug it runs great now that i replaced the head gasket im thinking of a repower this winter. wonder if the kohler ch1000 will fit under there? has anyone tried? ive seen the honda 24hp repower but want to go bigger. any suggestions?


----------

